# Keyboard typing 3 letters instead of one



## harrykr (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello, I have a keyboard that yesterday "drunk" half a cap of cold coffee. I carefully opened it, removed the electrical circuit & washed every piece of it (apart from the silicon membrane that has the circuit connections). Today, the parts were dry so I installed em back. However, keyboard reacts strange. Keys w,e,r produce the whole "wer" string when typed. Same thing happens with : 
kl; 
numlock/*
123
456
789
0.

Since they are next to each other I think its something short-circuiting these keys. There is a lot of dirt "stuck" over the circuit lines of the silicon membrane. I ve been told that I can clean the membrane with a white rubber, carefully & not forcing any power on it. 

If anyone knows a better way to clean it I d really like to know.
Also, if you think of another cause/solution for my problem, please, share because I cant think anything else.

PS: This aint the first time I open a keyboard like this to clean it, but its the first time that it doesn't work.
PS2: If you know where I can find a sheet that explains which circuit line, affects each key/bunch of keys it would be really helpful because I can check the circuit on a table that has light under it - can use is to do QC connection over the membrane. The keyboard model is : MS Natural Ergo 4000.

Thank you for your time, apologies any language mistakes (English isn't my native)


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Well at least it's not a laptop, so the worst that can happen is that you'll have to buy just a new keyboard (which doesn't necessarily have to be an all-singing, all-dancing bells-and-whistles one). I paid £7 for mine from Tesco and it does everything I want and is pleasant to use. And it certainly does not feel cheap at all.


----------



## harrykr (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, if everything else fails, I ll buy me a new one but ... since I have to use the computer for ~12-14 hours / day, I still have to buy a good one like this. And strangely enough, its the first computer product that I know of, which price has gone up over the years (bought mine for 39.95 one and a half year ago and now its at 59.95)


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

If you cleaned it to the best of your ability then I would suggest a complete replacement at this time as it is unlikely you'll be able to get it to function correctly again and isn't worth the time considering how cheap keyboards are.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi harrykr and welcome to TSF :wave:

You could always get a '*Liquid-proof*' keyboard, they're cheap enough, nowadays :wink:


----------



## harrykr (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you WereBo  Since this Liquid-proof list is quite long, do you happen to know any ergonomic/natural (the ones with the curves) keyboard in there? Been using them the last 16 years (due to my high typing-demanding job) and dodged CTS so far. Closest thing I ve found is the MS Comfort Curve 2000 (they claim that its spill-resistant but resist<proof).


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

You could always get a keyboard cover.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know of any specific wet-proof ergonomic k'boards, I tried a few in the shop, but they didn't feel right for my hands, most likely cos I type predominantly left-handed :grin:


----------



## ErgoGuy (Sep 25, 2011)

If you want liquid-proof with an ergonomic element, I recommend the TypeMatrix. (Reviewed it here.) You can buy it with a washable silicone skin that will end any future spill worries, and it's very nice to type on even with the cover in place.


----------

